# Jason, James, Charlie, Thomas, Sweetney. Is this a good trade?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Memphis gets
Kurt Thomas
Charlie Ward
Michael Sweetney

New York gets
Jason Williams
James Posey

Memphis Grizzlies
1. The Grizzlies have been better with Earl Watson starting instead of J-Will. J-Will has 5 years left at 6 million per, and they drafted Troy Bell who has gotten little time.

2. Charlie Ward has an expring contract. In fact, if they really wanted to just go for cap space, Ward for J-Will straight up would work capwise, though I doubt Memphis does that trade. If the Grizz want to go after Kobe, this would be a start.

3. KT has a Player Option. I think he probably would not excercise it if dealt to Memphis, since they have so many PFs and Cs. That's more cap room. Even if he doesn't, they can still trade him to another team, such as the Lakers in a package sign and trade for Kobe. I don't think KT minds coming off the bench if he's backing up Shaq and the Mailman.

4. Sweetney would be a good backup to Gasol, and he's young and cheap. The deal still works without him, I just figured I'd toss him in to sweeten the pot - he also has value in a possible summer trade. He is interchangable with Frank Williams or Maciej Lampe, but I think Memphis would prefer him over the other 2.

New York
1. J-Will is a high tempo distributor, the one the Knicks sorely need. He is a high profile highlight reel that NY would love. Despite his past control problems, he seems past that - he was 1st among starting PGs last year in A/T ratio, and was 2nd in assists per minute, only behind Stockton. I would definitely take him over Van Exel, who is getting old and is injury prone.

2. James Posey is the backup SG/SF NY is searching for. He would be the Knicks best perimeter defender.

Thoughts?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes,

I am a Griz fan and a Knicks fan, so here are my points.


I like getting Posey, A lot, I really like his defense and attitude however, he is a bit overpaid.


Jwill, love his game BUT can Chaney keep him under control like Hubie? DOUBTFUL if he doesn't he'll go right back to jacking up threes on a 4 on 1 fast break and taking those ridiculous shots that go in only 30% of the time.


Most importantly Jwill needs an Athletic forward with good hands to shine. Mcdyess doesn't really have good hands, and I wouldn't call him athletic anymore, though that could change.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Jason Williams passes in NY would be great...


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I rather keep Thomas and let him walk at the end of the season, and ward can do the same. Id like to keep sweetney cause we still dont know what he can do.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What is the point of letting them walk? It won't bring the Knicks under the cap, and it won't lower ticket prices.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

It lets us free up roster space without picking up more contracts. Sure its not going to bring us under the cap but we cant just keep signing players who's contracts extend us furthur and furthur into waiting to be under the cap. We're not a playoff team with Kurt Thomas and we can do the same without him. And as far as Dice is concerned he has the rest of the seaosn to prove that he is worth keeping otherwise I say let him walk as well. This would allow us to give Sweetney and Lampe more PT while clearing up the pf glut at the same time. 

Im convinced that this team is more than just a few players form being a finals team. Maybe if we add a couple more players we could make the playoffs but what good is that? I rather work with a core of Sweetney/Lampe/Vujanic/Williiams/Houston/KVH.

We need to start from the bottom and work our way to the top.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

No trade should EVER include Lampe....and to say that they would choose Sweetney over Lampe is an understatement.I would NEVER give up Lampe, unless I get a quality superstar in return....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Lampe can be only sent to brings Gasol (who plays the same style, a 7-0 european forward who can score and block)
But I guess the Knicks don't have nobody to offer to Memphis


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

aqny trades we make now will just be shuffling the chairs on the Titanic...I have said it from day one..This team needs a complete overhaul....

Look at our squad...

Kurt Thomas..arguably our all around best player this year is about to be benched for a guy who is coming off 3 knee surgeries in 2 years...Can we afford to trade Kurt?

Alan Houston..Great perimeter game,no D,terrible passer,terribly overpaid and starting to werar down

Deke..Flashes of the old Deke on D,but coach benches him against anyone with quickness..Not bad for a 45 year old

KVH...Major dissapointment..Doesnt dissapear any more cause the coach benches him in crunch time..Lost a step,not explosive,no D,turnover prone

Point Guards..no need to bring the up..They are all half way decent backups

Mcdyss..?????How much does his knee have left??can he regain his game of 2 years ago?Would you want to build around a guy with his mkedical record???

This team is SLOW,NON ATHLETIC,TURNOVER PRONE,HIGHLY OVERPAID and is heading nowhere fast.....

We need to rebuild..Play Sweetney,play Lampe and play Frank Williams..We have a winning percentage of .360..How much worse can it get....

And forget about ticket prices ever going down..Thats just wishful thinking


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Actually I think this team can be fixed by next year. Like the Celtics of this year, only four players from last season's team is needed.

If Dolan wants to win, he needs to swallow up some contracts.

Bring Milos over.

Point Guard

Houston, shooting guard.

Top pick in this years draft should be a small forward. Hakim Warrick I am high on, also Deng from Duke, can't leave out Josh Smith also.

Power Forward, I say next year start Lampe and let McDyess be a six man. I'm hearing Layden wants to sign him to a major contract, WTF?!?!? Same thing that happen last season might happen again! Maybe 10 mil three years contract.

Center, it will still be Deke. If Slavko has a good pre-season, see what he can do.

Buy out, Clarence W'spoon and Harrington. Doleac gone for roster space. Kurt will be opting out.

We got to live with Keith.

So!

Draft(We got two picks right, I keep hearing we have a third)

Hakim Warrick, Romain Sato(predicting to second round right now, I know it's early but putting good numbers up. 6-5 with a 7ft wingspan Hopefully could start over Houston when he is FINALLY OFF THE CAP!). 

NYK 2004-2005

PG:Milos Vujanic
SG:Allan Houston
SF:Hakim Warrick
PF:Maciej Lampe
Cikembe Mutombo

Bench

Romain Sato
Keith Van Horn
Michael Sweetney
Antonio McDyess
Shandon Anderson
Howard Eisley
Frank Williams
Slavko Vranes
Free Agent

Coachoc Rivers/Rudy Tomjanovich
GM:Willis Reed

Not the final roster but could turn out to be a championship contender. Just needed a center in the future.


----------



## jj9487 (Jun 2, 2003)

that would be amazing! im a big cuse fan, but i dont think Warrick would be a good player in NY, i would rather have Deng

Lampe is the NYK future period.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fun Stuff! Glad to see the love Lampe is getting. 

for the guy that posted this


> Lampe can be only sent to brings Gasol (who plays the same style, a 7-0 european forward who can score and block)
> But I guess the Knicks don't have nobody to offer to Memphis


If we could keep Lampe and somehow get Gasol, or if Memphis would take Lampe for Gasol.

I'd about cream my pants.


Seriously.


Houston would_be_that_much_better
with an operator like Pau in the post.
Mutombo or Sweetney doing the dirty work is the exact type of player Pau needs to be at peak efficency, plus Pau in the east means instant playoff spot.


On a related note, memphis knows this, and won't trade him for anything but a proven superstar, especially with Jwest at the helm.

Okay so onto fun stuff like imagining what it would be like to trade some of our goofball players for another pick.

Players we can get in the draft.
That I want (based loosely on our standings and rankingst at NBAdraft.com):


In the 2nd round

Romain Sato. 

Doubt he slips to the 2nd round but saw him a few times and I am sold.

Viktor Khyrpa.

His skill set sounds like a good fit for NY.

1st round top 5-10 ( assuming the big 4 are gone)

Tiago, for his offense

Or Ben Gordon so we can stop this fiddly f*cking around with the point guard spot.

I also like Kosta but I noticed his stock has been dropping.

for 11-30 I'd like to see ( and it was hard to narrow it down to 5 players)
)

Pape Sow, Darius Rice, Andrew Bogut, Paul Davis, and Jin.

It's important to note that this draft seems chalk full of big men. Talented, normal sized players. I would like us to stock picks big time.



Romain Sato- I don't


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

why are yall so big to get rid of thomas????? no type of loyalty he is the most consistent player yall have


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I like thomas alot he is a solid player on a team that already has stars. If he could play for the T-wovles or the Mavs or even the Lakers, spurs or kings he would be great. For the knicks we need stars on this team, and thomas isnt one and never will be. As long as we just accept him as our best all around player and pay him acordingly we arent going any where. At the 4 we got Thomas, Dice, Harrington, Spoon, Sweetney and lampe. Thats just way to many people, and since we arent going to be winning any championships with thomas we might as well let him go, and make room for players like Sweetney and Lampe so that they can develop. I espeacally want to see lampe get a chance to get on the floor, I cant beileve they spent all that doe to just let him sit on the bench. You can laugh but I even wanna see Vranes get 2 mintues a game, the man is 7'6 and is supposed to not be a stiff, so I wanna at least see him get out there and try. And as far as trading lampe for gasol, you ever said that must have been high or even mentioning the possibility. Im a huge lampe fan and think he has tons of potential but we're talking about Gasol here, no way memphis is giving him up unless they get a Super-Duper-star in return.

Bottom line is we can lose with thomas so we might as well do it without him and give the time to younger players who could have a bright NBA talent. Thomas is a good talent but we just dont have room on this team. We also need to buyout Spoon and trade away Harrington so that we'll only be left with Dice, Sweetney, and Lampe at the 4.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't think Memphis would do this at all. I think Jason Williams is too valuable to them to trade for big men, which the Grizzlies already have plenty of. I know that the Grizzlies have been playing well without J-Dub, but for the long term, Jason Williams is much to valuable to be traded at this point.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Speaking of the long term, the main reason he'd be traded would be to dump his long-term contract.


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd rather package KT, Ward and Harrington. Maybe J-Will is out of the question ,for now, but any of the their other guards/forwards.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> If we could keep Lampe and somehow get Gasol, or if Memphis would take Lampe for Gasol.
> 
> I'd about cream my pants.


NY would be the perfect place for Gasol...a great shooter like Houston, and real big man in the paint like Mutombo (it'd be like when he played in Barcelona with Dueñas as C, a poor man's Muresan) Pau wouldn't need to do too much dirty job, and would score a lot in the East... in Spain there's been a lot of talk about this supposed trade to NY since Pau's rookie season.


----------

